# RR: 66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"



## Trout

*1.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










2.	Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










3.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1961)










5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1962)










6.	Cluytens (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










7.	Monteux (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










8.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Bavarian State Opera Orchestra	(1983)










9.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)










10.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1992)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
2.	Böhm (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
3.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1961)
5.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1962)
6.	Cluytens (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
7.	Monteux (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
8.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Bavarian State Opera Orchestra	(1983)
9.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)
10.	Gardiner (cond.), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique	(1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## SixFootScowl

Monteux is my conductor for Beethoven symphonies, though I might switch out Fricsay's for the Ninth.


----------

